# Spiel nach Alt + Tab im Hintergrund aktiv lassen



## expl0 (18. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, ich hätte mal eine Frage und zwar, wenn ich aus einem Single Player Spiel raustabbe ist das Fenster nicht mehr aktiv bzw. läuft nicht mehr weiter. Gibt es ein Programm, dass es mir ermöglicht, dass das Spiel im Hintergrund weiterläuft? Bei rundenbasierten Spielen z.B., dass ich zwischen den Runden auf den Desktop gehen kann während die Runde abgeschlossen wird.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (20. Oktober 2012)

Weswegen sollte das Spiel nicht mehr weiter laufen? Alt + Tab bewirkt ja erst einmal nur, dass Du das Fenster nicht mehr siehst, sondern ein anderes aufrufst. Das Programm, in dem Fall Spiel läuft also einfach weiter, ohne dass Du noch irgendetwas dafür tun musst. So kenne ich es auch von allen mir bekannten Spielen.
Wenn das Spiel pausiert liegt das speziell am Spiel. In dem Fall müsstest Du mal in dessen Optionsmenü nachschauen, ob etwas eingestellt werden kann.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Oktober 2012)

SchwarzerQuader schrieb:


> Wenn das Spiel pausiert liegt das speziell am Spiel.


 
So ist es.

Normalerweise laufen minimierte Programme in Windows im Hintergrund immer weiter (sonst würde ja nix funktionieren ).
Bei manchen Spielen ist es aber so, dass das Spiel nur dann weiter läuft, wenn es das maximiert-Flag hat, also automatisch pausiert wenn man es minimiert.

Leider ist es nur selten so, dass man diese Funktion in den Optionen verändern kann.


----------



## expl0 (21. Oktober 2012)

Ja da habe ich mich wohl etwas unverständlich ausgedrückt. Das mit dem Pausieren ist genau das, was ich meine. Gibt es da kein Programm, dass dem Spiel sozusagen vorgaukelt, dass es maximiert ist?


----------



## bingo88 (22. Oktober 2012)

Das regelt wirklich das Spiel selbst. Es bekommt von Windows eine spezielle Nachricht zugeschickt, die über den Fensterstatus informiert. Theoretisch müsste man diese Nachricht auch selbst an den entsprechenden Prozess senden können, allerdings ist mir kein Programm bekannt, das dies kann.


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2012)

Einfach einen zweiten Monitor anschließen und das Spiel im ersten Monitor weiter laufen lassen während im zweiten was anderes gemacht wird.
Ob das aber wirklich geht hängt wohl wieder vom Spiel ab. Das Game schaltet wohl automatisch auf Pause wenn es nicht mehr erste Wahl ist und das ist ja auch der Fall wenn im zweiten Monitor was gemacht wird.
Das müsste mal wer testen der 2 Monitore hat.


----------

